# VK New Arrivals - 16-07-15



## Gizmo (16/7/15)

Kangertech Subox White
Kangertech OCC V2 Coils 0.5Ohm
Nitecore D2 Charger
Kangertech Dual Coil VOCC 1.8Ohm​

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Andre (16/7/15)

Is the Kangertech Dual Coil VOCC 1.8Ohm meant for the tank that comes with the Subox Mini kit please?
When do you expect that 6 berth charger to be in? Think it was an Efest.


----------



## Gizmo (16/7/15)

Andre said:


> Is the Kangertech Dual Coil VOCC 1.8Ohm meant for the tank that comes with the Subox Mini kit please?
> When do you expect that 6 berth charger to be in? Think it was an Efest.



The 6-Bay is due end of the month. The Kangertech VOCC is for the normal mini protank 3 etc. It has Japanese cotton and is vertical.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

